# Animal Communication



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-oth...ion-Spirit-Animal-Readings-W0QQAdIdZ567229111

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

I don't need a psychic to talk to my fish, I can do it myself. They tell me four things: "feed me", "dur", "hur", and "derp".


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

50seven said:


> I don't need a psychic to talk to my fish, I can do it myself. They tell me four things: "feed me", "dur", "hur", and "derp".


everybody makes money as they can. I mean this communicator

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Norman (Feb 13, 2011)

For kicks... The ladies at my barn had out an animal communicator a couple of years ago. Not a bad gig at $50 a horse x 10 people minimum...

I found out that a) my 22 year old thoroughbred wants to thank me for supporting him for the last 22 years at $600 a month in a cushy stall with warm blankets, nice hay and special shoes for his sore tootsies... OK...

But then she told me that my 12 year old trackehner is really scared when his tummy aches and wonders if I'll ever ride him again. 

Now...the latter is a little bit eerie since not six months later he had to have two colon resection surgeries at a tune of well over $15K and I've not ridden him in well over a year... Coincidence?


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

Norman said:


> .. Coincidence?


ummmm.. Yes.


----------



## Norman (Feb 13, 2011)

Greg_o said:


> ummmm.. Yes.


Obviously... You're not a "believer".

It was a hoot but no, I don't believe my horses were "communicating" with anyone but each other... As in "Hay? Where's the hay?"


----------



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

Norman said:


> Now...the latter is a little bit eerie since not six months later he had to have two colon resection surgeries at a tune of well over $15K and I've not ridden him in well over a year... Coincidence?











I'm getting something... I think it's coming from over here. Sir, did you lose a horsie? Was it a black horsie? Was it Bessy? Bessy? Did it start with a B? No? Ok maybe it's coming from over there...


----------



## Norman (Feb 13, 2011)

mistersprinkles said:


> I'm getting something... I think it's coming from over here. Sir, did you lose a horsie? Was it a black horsie? Was it Bessy? Bessy? Did it start with a B? No? Ok maybe it's coming from over there...


ROTFL! Yes! How did you know?


----------



## housebatbetta (Sep 19, 2013)

While I'm sort of open to the possibility that "animal communicators" might exist out there, this seller is absolutely not one of them. She treats her bettas like crap. Check out her other ads; she puts them in tiny containers (which she sells as "art"). Plus she bred plakat X veiltail fish this year (_why!?_), without culling those with bad birth defects - there was an ad trying to pawn them off for 25 cents each a few months ago with a few sentences about caring too much to kill them.

Just, no.


----------



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

I just looked through all her ads. Crazy biatch IMO...


----------



## Norman (Feb 13, 2011)

mistersprinkles said:


> I just looked through all her ads. Crazy biatch IMO...


You would be amazed at what some people fall for...


----------



## housebatbetta (Sep 19, 2013)

I have strong feelings about this.

The horrorshow continues with the seller's online "fish store" here: http://renasfishstore.weebly.com/

I suspect that this person _believes_ that they are an experienced, caring fish breeder, and they just aren't willing to spend any time researching the fish they claim to be an expert about (_because they're an expert, duh_ /sarcasm). If they spent even just an afternoon or two reading up on bettas on the betta forums, r/bettafish, #betta on tumblr, any of the hobbyist hubs, they would learn pretty quick that their husbandry is shoddy at best, and creating unhealthy, short-lived, disfigured (and kinda ugly) generations of betta at worst.

I also don't understand why the ffff they chose to breed these two fish:
















They aren't the same finnage, similar colours, or even particularly nice examples of their colours. The female clearly has finrot and stressed, clamped fins. I just don't understand how the breeder has apparently not noticed.

These are some of the pictures chosen to represent the offspring on the website:

























If these are some of the _good_ examples, if these are up as marketing... Just think about the implications for a minute. Ew.


----------



## Reis (Nov 15, 2011)

Lmao those beta caves she made look like really bad sushi rolls... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## housebatbetta (Sep 19, 2013)

Reis said:


> Lmao those beta caves she made look like really bad sushi rolls...


lol! Or sort of like, the outside of those seasonal jelly roll cakes you see at chain grocery stores. I appreciate that Rena(?) is making their own work however they can, in the current climate, but _come on_.


----------



## Reis (Nov 15, 2011)

I'm not here to bash her work, if she's selling them and making a living from this site than all the power to her but common it's $6 a roll lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## housebatbetta (Sep 19, 2013)

lol! The comparison is pretty apt.

Consider it constructive criticism. The caves would look better if the plastic underneath was not visible at all, if the pebbles(?) were bigger or of more varied sizes, and if the plastic plants looked more aquatic.

Also, some plastic plants can tear long betta fins, which are super delicate. My betta's fins are curled a bit from hard water, and if he decides to shoot across the tank all fast and furious then occasionally a little fleck of his caudal or dorsal fin will break off. He's also torn them on driftwood. So, silk plants would make more sense for this product.

Plus making those changes could mean charging more than $6 a roll.

These caves are the kind of sushi you get at a suburban food court, is what I'm sayin'.


----------



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

housebatbetta said:


> I have strong feelings about this.
> 
> The horrorshow continues with the seller's online "fish store" here: http://renasfishstore.weebly.com/
> 
> ...


Not only are those young bettas grotesque, they're horribly over fed as well. They look like pickle barrels.










Anybody who would purposely breed a veiltail to a plakat is in need of psychiatric assistance.


----------

